# Sig P220 Combat opinions



## Jhnbaker41 (May 14, 2013)

I am looking at getting either a SigP220 Combat a P220 Scorpion or a Black P220. I have been very impressed with the Combat but would like opinions by others that have used the guns related to durability, accuracy as well as the types of ammo that have fed the best through each gun. One of the types of ammo I am looking at is the new Hornady Duty .45 cal. Thanks for the opinions as I am looking forward to be a part of this forum. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tenebrous (Jan 13, 2012)

Considering the p220 Combat too -- among others. =)


----------

